# Scenic motorway?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We met a Brit in Spain who now lives in France. 

We had said we generally didn't use motorways but he advised us to drive the A75 up through Millau. 

Looking on the net it does seem it's a particularly attractive motorway. Would you recommend the stretch from Montpellier to Clermont-Ferrand? There doesn't seem to be a parallel N-road. 

Does it continue to be outstanding north of Clermont-Ferrand? 

Thanks for any information. 

We're pootling over from St.Gaudens, having come through the Pyrenees.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not from first hand experience, but we are planning to use that route when we next go to the south - highly recommended by a friend who goes that way every year.

I believe it's free as well, apart from the short Millau Bridge section.

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its not down on the Michelin maps as Scenic (green edging) which is the guide I always use to choose my route. It all depends on how fast you want to get north. If you are happy with narrower minor roads there are many more scenic and slower ones to wend ones way up from where you are now.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Millau Bridge visitor centre is well worth a look .Not much of a view when going over the bridge though.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bout Ya

We used it last October and have to say there are stunning sections, the climb up over the high points and the downhill sections and yes the Millau Bridge. The climb sections are quite steep and long in places, there is a warning regarding the suitability of cars towing large caravans and also fore warnings of closed sections when snow closes sections down. If you are comfortable with your power capabilities it's really worth seeing the stunning scenery. The whole length to Clermont-Ferrand is toll free except the bridge, north of Clermont the A71/E11 takes over but from memory tolls apply.

We are heading back to the South of France from Carrickfergus in August for 12 weeks and plan to use it on our southbound route this time.

Terry


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Concur - the stretch south of Clermond is very scenic.
Passes through the Aveyron - climbs to almost 800m and can get snow early in the season.

Generally, it is a fairly quiet motorway - and very well surfaced.

And is free.

North of Clermond is very flat, but the Volcano's can be seen in the distance (home of the Volcan water).

Our regular route south to the in-laws...............

Carl


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree - a stunning route.

We chose not to cross the bridge as we diverted off to les Gorges du Tarn.

Continuing south from Millau town over the river it is a very long tedious climb back up to the motorway - but amazing views of the bridge make it worth the effort.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all. We've been on a number of the lesser roads heading north, but I think we'll give this one a go. 

We usually avoid motorways as we find them pretty boring, and never want to get anywhere in a hurry anyway!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Concur - the stretch south of Clermond is very scenic.
> Passes through the Aveyron - climbs to almost 800m and can get snow early in the season.
> Generally, it is a fairly quiet motorway - and very well surfaced.
> And is free.
> Carl


That motorway passes 1100 mtrs (3 and a half thousand feet !! at three points south of Clermont Ferrand.
You can get snow well into May. Yes it's beautiful as motorways go but with motorway driving you'll not see so much. The surrounding countryside goes higher, there are ski resorts up there but in summer it'll be fine.
It can be quiet but not so in August.
It's as boring as other motorways north of Clermont...!

Garcia


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

The reason it is free (apart from the viaduct) is that there is no alternative road. Its not as spectacular as driving through the Alps but very pleasant scenery none the less. Steep climbs in both directions and southern section very twisty and speed restricted.

David


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > Concur - the stretch south of Clermond is very scenic.
> ...


Agree it's a good motorway with some attractive scenery.

And I can confirm reports of late snow - we travelled down at the END of May last year, and there was a good 3 inches on the verges. It was snowing heavily at the time, so visibility en route was limited during that journey, but the road surface was OK.

Have enjoyed the views on other trips up and down.

Mike


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

It's a motorway, but probably the most scenic stretch of motorway I've ever driven.

Roger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes its not bad as motorways go but some of the long drags are a bit of a bore. Well they are in our 2.5TD van which will struggle to keep at 50 and down to 4th gear on a long one.

You get all those smug lot in their 3 Litre Jobbies coming past you but what goes up has to come down so we just belt past them on the other side! 

I agree about the bridge. Well worth turning off for and one of our favourite wilding spots at St Rome De Tarn is just a few miles west of the Millau bridge but its a nightmare getting down and takes ages. 

Last time we did it the sat nav was knackered and we hit thick fog coming of the motorway and it was just guess work in the end.

Its a lovely area that stretch of the Tarn from the Gorges through Millau and west under and beyond the bridge.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our preference is the A75 going southward as it's more downhill, if you're going north from millau towards Clermont then it's a long (but easy) drag in lower gears. . . It's out favourite motorway although we much prefer the smaller non motorway roads, if your passing through millau, bite the bullet & pay the toll as the 'old' road out is a real drag especially if you're stuck behind a slow(er) moving vehicle, you prob use as much extra fuel as the toll costs & will add an hour or more.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

The viaduc de garabit built by Gustave Eiffel is also very near this road and is well worth a look.
Bd..


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Another tourist attraction worth visiting in that area is Aven Armand - a bit in the middle of nowhere but really spectacular - no photographs do it justice.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Bigusdickus said:


> The viaduc de garabit built by Gustave Eiffel is also very near this road and is well worth a look.
> Bd..


There is a Service Area which has an excellent view of the viaduct.

David


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

One of our favourite stop-over points on that autoroute is at St Flour.

Minicipal campsite just a few hundred yards off the motorway.

Amazing how little traffic noise you get considering how close to the road you are.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the info, and must-sees. It'll probably be a couple of weeks before we get that far! 

We were in St.Martory aire last night. A British van pulled in, with a small trailer and nothing on it! 

Didn't get a chance to ask, as they were earlybirds and away before we were up. 

How strange.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

bob-in-dav said:


> One of our favourite stop-over points on that autoroute is at *St Flour.*
> 
> Minicipal campsite just a few hundred yards off the motorway.
> 
> Amazing how little traffic noise you get considering how close to the road you are.


Ah, St. Flour - gateway to the L'Aubriac..........fantastic scenery all the way south to Rodez. If you come off the motorway at St. Flour and take the road towards Laguiole (I think that's how it is spelt)....it will take 3 times as long, but is 3 times as pleasurable!!!!

Carl


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Travelled the A75 lots of times.
Travelling north from the jct. with the A750 is quite steep and is one of the few places which encourages the needle in the temperature gauge to start rising beyond its 'normal' position. 5th. gear is not an option and depending on the ambient temperature a gentle period in 3rd. may be needed to cool things down in my Rapido 2.8 jtd Power (147 bhp) which is usually running close to :wink: it 3850kg max. I would seriously question trying it with a car on tow.

As for Millau itself, yes the bridge is spectacular but the old road gives some lovely views if there is no rush.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, we think we'll not actually cross the bridge. Not (only!) because we're tight-wads, but because we really want to see the magnificence of it, and I guess you won't really see that when you're on it.


----------

